# What is a DKW 1000SP Worth?



## GrecoVW (Aug 25, 2009)

How rare are the DKW 1000SP's? What are they worth? I've searched the web but information was hard to come by.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What is a DKW 1000SP Worth? (GrecoVW)*

They're probably so rare that there's no data. In other words, it's what the market will bare. Email me at george @ fourtitude.com and I'll pass a request along to Audi Tradition, but my guess is to put it up for offers.


----------



## GrecoVW (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: What is a DKW 1000SP Worth? ([email protected])*

E-mail sent


----------



## 87Juliet (Nov 7, 2013)

My bossman has a 1960 Auto Union 1000SP coupe in running condition. It's about 80% through restoration, all that still needs doing are the brakes and some trim items.... 

AFAIK there are only 3 left in running condition in South Africa, this being the coupe. I have no idea how many roadsters are around.

I saw a wreck of a roadster sold in europe a little while back for Euro 25000! This thing was finished, rusted to pieces, DEFINITELY NOT running, needed a MAJOR rebuild.

I'm going to try and figure out how to post some pics for you all...


----------

